# GTR insurance problems



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok have been trying to sort out some insurance on my GTR problem is i need a guaranteed value on the car as it now owes me huge amounts of money and cant find anyone to give me a quote.

Ideally i want norman road cover of a maximum of 6000 miles per year and if i can get it very occasional track use for UK only tracks maybe 2 or 3 days a year.

The car was previously insure with Competition car insurance by the old owner, but i have just been on the phone to them and apparently that polishy was an old Demon Tweeks policy which is no longer available.

They now wont give any gaurateed values, only a market value which is way off what it owes/worth

any suggestions on where to try for insurance would be really helpfull

It needs to be a gauranteed value policy of around 50k
Track cover if i can get it included
road use for max of 6000 per year

any suggestions would be great


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

ANYONE??


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Phone them back, speak to Lisa.

Ask her about the 'like for like' replacement policy for cars that have a fair amount of trackday use.

I found it impossible to get cover with an agreed value for my car, as Greenlight can only go up to £30,000.00 (or half what mine is worth to me !)
Although is an agreed value 'written in stone' or just a starting point from which the insurance companies work backwards ????


Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

What car is it? If it's a 32 or 33 you'll struggle to get £50k cover anyway. 

As Robbie says, speak to CCI.


----------

